# Baby Browning recoil springs



## Ziggy925 (Oct 19, 2011)

I recently came across a Baby Browning vintage '65 (.25). It's a cute little gun, and I already replaced the recoil spring set and firing pin spring with factory replacements. The gun operates flawlessly, but racking the slide is difficult due to the stiff recoil spring and the chrome plating doesn't help either.

Does anybody make recoil springs for this gun that are not as stiff? I am aware that I will be toying with both the recoil and the ability of the gun to chamber a round, but I'm willing to play around with it to see what happens.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Do what you want but I don't think it's a really good idea. Browning used that spring weight for a reason and not being a master firearms designer I wouldn't mess with the weight of it to much. Just my opinion and worth exactly what you paid for it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Look at Wolff Springs. Click on: Wolff Gunsprings - Firearm Springs for Semi-Auto Pistols, Revolvers, Rifles, & Shotguns


----------

